# quote thing not working?



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lorian may just be my crap laptop but the quote system isnt working properly, can you look at it please.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Lorian may just be my crap laptop but the quote system isnt working properly, can you look at it please.


 :whistling:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> Lorian may just be my crap laptop but the quote system isnt working properly, can you look at it please.





Archaic said:


> :whistling:


 :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Archaic said:


> :whistling:


Bastard

ok works now.

:cursing:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Archaic said:


> :whistling:





Archaic said:


> :whistling: :whistling:





Tinytom said:


> Lorian may just be my crap laptop but the quote system isnt working properly, can you look at it please.





Tinytom said:


> Bastard
> 
> ok works now.
> 
> :cursing:


maybe your Alpha powers are fading:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

whatever

talk to the hand


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

haha alpha power is fading .. i didn't expect that one lol


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Lorian may just be my crap laptop but the quote system isnt working properly, can you look at it please.





Tinytom said:


> Bastard
> 
> ok works now.
> 
> :cursing:





Tinytom said:


> whatever
> 
> talk to the hand


Epic failure big man:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

oh look the ban button

We'll see who's alpha


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mine wasnt working either though !


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Jem said:


> Mine wasnt working either though !


Great so Im as useless as a Woman :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Great so Im as useless as a Woman :lol: :lol:


and short to boot....bloody hell if I hadnt repped you already - I'd be giving you sympathy reps 

oh yeah ...works now :lol:

how come I couldnt quote the man of my dreams then???


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Jem said:


> how come I couldnt quote the man of my dreams then???


Erm cos i hadnt posted.... :whistling: .................:laugh::laugh::laugh:............


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to take the ****, then mine stopped working LMFAO


----------

